# (PA) MH, QAA and 2 years running MN qualifier



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

Mick is a handsome Male out of FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black. Mick is an Excellent Marker with lots of style and a great working attitude......Mick is a pleasure to train, run, hunt, and be around. He is laid back around the house and kennel, but once he hits the field or line he's all go..........He has great line manners with no vocal issues and is a real team player. Always willing to please and is a quick learner. Mick is about 70#.



Sire: FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black

Dam: Miller's Macy Sheba Storm

DOB: May 11, 2008 

EIC - pending 

OFA - Hips - LR-199572E51M-NOPI (excellent)

OFA - Elbow - LREL55987M51-NOPI ( Normal )

for more information please inquire to :

[email protected]

www.finalflightretrievers.com 










******************

_Duplicate ad posted 7/3/13


_(PA) MH, QAA and 2 years running MN qualifier
Mick is a handsome Male out of FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black. Mick is an Excellent Marker with lots of style and a great working attitude......Mick is currently running AA events.....
Mick is a pleasure to train, run, hunt, and be around. He is laid back around the house and kennel, but once he hits the field or line he's all go..........He has great line manners with no vocal issues and is a real team player. Always willing to please and is a quick learner. Mick is about 70#.



Sire: FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black

Dam: Miller's Macy Sheba Storm

DOB: May 11, 2008 

EIC - Carrier 

OFA - Hips - LR-199572E51M-NOPI (excellent)

OFA - Elbow - LREL55987M51-NOPI ( Normal )

for more information please inquire to :

[email protected]

www.finalflightretrievers.com

**************

_Duplicate ad posted on 8/22/14 by Final Flight Retrievers

_(PA) MH, QAA Mick is a strong & handsome Male out of FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black. Mick is an Excellent Marker with lots of style and a great working attitude. Mick is a pleasure to train, run, hunt, and be around. He is laid back around the house and kennel, but once he hits the field or line he's all go. He has great line manners with no vocal issues and is a real team player, very smart and is a quick learner. Mick is about 70lbs.
*Profile




Sire : FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black
Dame : Miller's Macy Sheba Storm
DOB : May 11, 2008
EIC : Carrier
CNM : Clear
OFA - Hips : LR-199572E51M-NOPI (Excellent)
OFA - Elbow : Elbow - LREL55987M51-NOPI ( Normal )
*


----------

